# 2nd cycle Opinions???



## kingblasted (Apr 3, 2016)

Hey ugbb, I am looking into a few options for my 2nd cycle.  First was a very successful 500mg/week Test C. only cycle and am very pleased with the results.

Option 1: 600mg/week Test C. (16 weeks)

Option 2:Add 40-50mg anavar(6 weeks at beginning or end????) + 500mg/week test C. (16 weeks)

Option 3:Add dbol (4 weeks at beginning) + 500mg Test C. (16 weeks)

A question about the Var though.  DO you guys prefer to take var at the beginning of a cycle or at the end(First 6 weeks vs. Last 6 weeks)??? Also Ive heard people running Var all the way from the beginning of a cycle to right before their PCT??? I am a bit confused on this??? Any help, opinions, or suggestions would be great!

Once again thanks ugbb community


----------



## bvs (Apr 3, 2016)

all options are good.

dbol leans more towards a bulk and var towards lean gains/cut.

i prefer to run my orals once the injectable compound is already doing its work in the system so id add the var at the end or start the dbol at week 4 or 5 but thats just how i like to do things. i wouldnt run the var through the whole cycle even though it is mild i would limit its use to 6 weeks.


----------



## John Ziegler (Apr 3, 2016)

Check out this thread https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/19479-My-Oral-AAS-Experience?highlight=dbol+seeker


----------



## kingblasted (Apr 3, 2016)

Thanks zeigler for posting that thread its pure gold haha.  That totally gives me a new perspective on orals.  Did not know this until now


----------



## kingblasted (Apr 3, 2016)

I would like to take the dbol over the var...but I'm a little paranoid of the gyno?  Felt my nipples were getting a bit puffy off only 500mgs of test, upped my adex to 0.5mg EOD and it fixed it up.  Would the Var be a safer choice gyno wise?


----------



## thqmas (Apr 3, 2016)

Var will be a safer choice gyno wise, yes.


----------



## kingblasted (Apr 3, 2016)

I'm leaning more towards the var at this point.  If I was to take dbol would I take it with adex +nolva(while on cycle)????


----------



## Lean_dude27 (Apr 3, 2016)

dude, take an AI during ur cycle of droll and keep ur e in check , u should be good.
but if ur goal is lean mass then var and id the it towards the last few weeks to give ur bod the final touches ...good luck


----------



## kingblasted (Apr 4, 2016)

I ran an AI for my 1st cycle, and will always run a Ai through out every cycle. My question was should I add in a bit of nolva if I was to go the dbol route??? Sorry for any confusion


----------



## Lean_dude27 (Apr 4, 2016)

You dnt need to add nolva during ur cycle. Save it for pct.
I guess u just need to figure out ur sweet spot for the ai. Start off at .25 eod and see if u need to up the dosage as u get into the cycle


----------



## kingblasted (Apr 4, 2016)

I've read other posts where some members claim to use nolva as a gyno prevention in conjunction with adex/asin while using dbol.  my sweet spot with 500mg/week test is 1.5mg adex a week (got bloods to verify this).


----------



## bvs (Apr 4, 2016)

I use nolva on cycle for gyno emergencies to cover me while i up my AI


----------



## Lean_dude27 (Apr 4, 2016)

Oh that im not sure of so im sure some vets could help u on that. Good luck


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 4, 2016)

var or tbol all day if you have ANY, any sort of gyno issues.


----------



## Dex (Apr 4, 2016)

Option 4: Stay natty


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 4, 2016)

kingblasted said:


> I've read other posts where some members claim to use nolva as a gyno prevention in conjunction with adex/asin while using dbol.  my sweet spot with 500mg/week test is 1.5mg adex a week (got bloods to verify this).



Over kill maybe with the nolva.  You should be able to titration your dose of adex to control e2. Get blood work while off and on.

I will say though that I have worked up cycles for guys who had pubertal gyno or convert at a seemingly high rate take the nolva as a precaution.  But I am talking about people who were taking 1mg human grade adex daily and still puffed up.


----------



## kingblasted (Apr 4, 2016)

gymrat827 said:


> var or tbol all day if you have ANY, any sort of gyno issues.


I am leaning more towards the var now, especially from the opinions/advice I was given.  Really wanted to try dbol at some point though but it seems I may never be able to enjoy this compound without suffering negative consequences 



Dex said:


> Option 4: Stay natty


Lol that ship has already sailed haha


PillarofBalance said:


> Over kill maybe with the nolva.  You should be able to titration your dose of adex to control e2. Get blood work while off and on.
> 
> I will say though that I have worked up cycles for guys who had pubertal gyno or convert at a seemingly high rate take the nolva as a precaution.  But I am talking about people who were taking 1mg human grade adex daily and still puffed up.



Never needed to take a high dose like 1mg ED(seems like a lot!).  Just noticed my nipples were a little puffy on only 500mgs/week of Test C.  Got bloodwork done on only .25mg E3D adex during cycle and my E2 was 88.7!!!  I upped it to .25 EOD, with little difference, but as soon as I upped it to 1.5mg adex/week it went away in about 2 weeks time.  (side note my adex is pharm grade).  Do you think it would be safe to take the dbol with the adex at the same dose/or higher without gyno problems???


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 4, 2016)

kingblasted said:


> I am leaning more towards the var now, especially from the opinions/advice I was given.  Really wanted to try dbol at some point though but it seems I may never be able to enjoy this compound without suffering negative consequences
> 
> 
> Lol that ship has already sailed haha
> ...



dbol is asking for it.  so is drol.....anything but tbol & var man.  

if your not going to run 1 of those 2.  Get ralox + adex/aromasin and pray.


----------



## Infantry87 (Apr 4, 2016)

kingblasted said:


> I've read other posts where some members claim to use nolva as a gyno prevention in conjunction with adex/asin while using dbol.  my sweet spot with 500mg/week test is 1.5mg adex a week (got bloods to verify this).



Most dudes run nolva when using drol not dbol. Drol is a different type of gyno your AI isn't gonna help. Use your AI while running any gear, use your AI and nolva when using drol.


----------



## kingblasted (Apr 5, 2016)

gymrat827 said:


> dbol is asking for it.  so is drol.....anything but tbol & var man.
> 
> if your not going to run 1 of those 2.  Get ralox + adex/aromasin and pray.



Thanks for your input.  I'm really trusting you guys wth this advice, you guys have helped me big time in the past and I really do appreciate it.  Probably going to go with var than.  Wish i could contribute and help others more on this board but I feel I am still new to this game and don't want to give any wrong information/advice to someone.  Only info I give is on a first hand knowledge basis.



Infantry87 said:


> Most dudes run nolva when using drol not dbol. Drol is a different type of gyno your AI isn't gonna help. Use your AI while running any gear, use your AI and nolva when using drol.



Thanks for clearing this up infantry.  I swear I read something about dbol too though???


----------



## Infantry87 (Apr 5, 2016)

kingblasted said:


> Thanks for your input.  I'm really trusting you guys wth this advice, you guys have helped me big time in the past and I really do appreciate it.  Probably going to go with var than.  Wish i could contribute and help others more on this board but I feel I am still new to this game and don't want to give any wrong information/advice to someone.  Only info I give is on a first hand knowledge basis.
> 
> 
> 
> *Thanks for clearing this up infantry.  I swear I read something about dbol too though*???



Its possible man but I've never heard of guys poppin nolva to help with dbol side effects


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 5, 2016)

kingblasted said:


> Thanks for your input.  I'm really trusting you guys wth this advice, you guys have helped me big time in the past and I really do appreciate it.  Probably going to go with var than.  Wish i could contribute and help others more on this board but I feel I am still new to this game and don't want to give any wrong information/advice to someone.  Only info I give is on a first hand knowledge basis.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for clearing this up infantry.  I swear I read something about dbol too though???



Drol interacts directly on the estradiol receptor which is how it can cause gyno without aromatizing. Dbol aromatizes but the compound itself doesn't interact with the estradiol receptor. Anything that aromatizes or interacts with the estradiol receptor can cause gyno. The only way to actually prevent gyno is with a SERM like nolva amor ralox. Controlling estradiol is also important too so an AI is necessary as determined by bloodwork.


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 5, 2016)

I can't take d Bol. 

Var
Tbol
Drol with nolva or ralox.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 5, 2016)

any oral u pick is gonna be awesome..they dont make bad orals


----------



## kingblasted (Apr 5, 2016)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Drol interacts directly on the estradiol receptor which is how it can cause gyno without aromatizing. Dbol aromatizes but the compound itself doesn't interact with the estradiol receptor. Anything that aromatizes or interacts with the estradiol receptor can cause gyno. The only way to actually prevent gyno is with a SERM like nolva amor ralox. Controlling estradiol is also important too so an AI is necessary as determined by bloodwork.



Thanks for this info doc.  Also curious to know what dose of nolva someone would take while taking drol or dbol? 10-20mg???



gymrat827 said:


> I can't take d Bol.
> 
> Var
> Tbol
> Drol with nolva or ralox.



Guess I'm not the only one...I'm looking into Tbol, read something about it being like dbol but having an extra chlorine chemical component to it which helps prevent gyno



Bro Bundy said:


> any oral u pick is gonna be awesome..they dont make bad orals



lol true, just had my heart set on dbol after reading a bit about it


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 5, 2016)

kingblasted said:


> Thanks for this info doc.  Also curious to know what dose of nolva someone would take while taking drol or dbol? 10-20mg???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



20mg of nolva is a standard dose.


----------



## gh0st (Apr 5, 2016)

bvs said:


> I use nolva on cycle for gyno emergencies to cover me while i up my AI



I do the same , but rolaxifene works 4x better then nolva for gyno , with aromsin. kills in blow nolva out the water!


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 5, 2016)

kingblasted said:


> Thanks for this info doc.  Also curious to know what dose of nolva someone would take while taking drol or dbol? 10-20mg???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yes, tbol is very, very close to dbol, but you wont put on water......which means the weight gain will be much, much slower.  think of it as more of a strength enhancer & gyno wont be an issue.....nor with var.  both arent compounds that are on the fence with that so dont worry, just run your AI at a regular dose and ur GTG


----------



## kingblasted (Apr 13, 2016)

Thank you uggbb community for making things a lot more clear.  Much appreciated guys! Also glad I waited on my first cycle until I was ready thanks to the advice given by the members here.  You are all (for the most part) good guys, sometimes bust peoples balls haha.  Very glad i found this board and am grateful for the help and advice i was given during my stay here


----------



## tunafisherman (Apr 14, 2016)

Option 5 (AKA the only option):  Tren.


----------

